# Dunn gets Luther and Augustine wrong



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey guys. I just really appreciated this article. Thought you would be encouraged and edified. I am.

Justified Hesitation? J.D.G. Dunn vs. The Protestant Doctrine of Justification by Lee Gatiss

For Christ's Crown and Covenant,
Randy


----------

